# Best smelling cigar smoke



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok one thing Ive noticed is that when your smoking a cigar its very difficult to discern the cigars general smell from other cigars yourself. So Ive been relaying on the opinions of those around me. Which cigars give you the best compliments in terms of the smell of the smoke? I have gotten tons of compliments from Rocky Patel Sungrowns and their vintage lines.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

My Father, who absolutely hates the smell of cigars really likes the smell of HdM Le Hoyo Du Roi


----------



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

Sigarz said:


> Ok one thing Ive noticed is that when your smoking a cigar its very difficult to discern the cigars general smell from other cigars yourself. So Ive been relaying on the opinions of those around me. Which cigars give you the best compliments in terms of the smell of the smoke? I have gotten tons of compliments from Rocky Patel Sungrowns and their vintage lines.


Read a few reviews and most call it a strong full bodied smoke , I guess it's not for a mild to medium puffer like me .


----------



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

madurolover said:


> My Father, who absolutely hates the smell of cigars really likes the smell of HdM Le Hoyo Du Roi


I choked on the price . *WOW $ $ $*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Neighbor said:


> I choked on the price . *WOW $ $ $*


$5 - $6


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

My favorite cigar smell are those that someone else is smoking. They all smell good to me. But I really can't smell the one I am smoking too much. Kind of strange.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

madurolover said:


> $5 - $6


That would be very good pricing,,same as I buy em for and I'd compare that cigar line with just about anything out there.


----------



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

madurolover said:


> $5 - $6


I saw this site's price .


> Please read Rule #3 regarding posting links to sites selling Cuban cigars.


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

A few days ago I was smoking a Padron 2000 and my wife commented that the cigar smoke smelled really nice...compared to the other cigars that I typically smoke.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

CAO gold label. I got a few compliments at the local B&M with that cigar.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Carpe Diem said:


> A few days ago I was smoking a Padron 2000 and my wife commented that the cigar smoke smelled really nice...compared to the other cigars that I typically smoke.


Great wife. Horrible cigar. Keep the wife, dump the smoke, in favor of the 4000.

When can I meet your wife?


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Opus X Super B


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

PAM 64's


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Java or Tabak Especial.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Padron '26 # 6 or #9 mmmmmmmm


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Camacho 1962, everybody pratically followed me around the campsite when I smoked that thing...


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Id have to agree on the Tabak Espicial my cuz hates Cigars bout loves the smell of the thing he buys em and just burns them as incense almost ha, dont blame em its not THAT good of cigar to smoke.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

When I smoked a CAO moontrance i got a lot of nice comments on that one, I am not sure if that counts though since that is a flavored cigar


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

Ashton VSG's smell awesome to me!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

My favorite is the Don Diego Aniversario. I always sit down wind of the ash tray when I smoke these. Fills the air with a delightful aroma!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

denarok said:


> When I smoked a CAO moontrance i got a lot of nice comments on that one, I am not sure if that counts though since that is a flavored cigar


Yes but of the flavored cigars that one is least offensive. its not like its a pineapple or grape cigar uke:


----------



## Rasagul (Dec 30, 2008)

I get the most compliments from others when I'm smoking a RP Java.


----------



## NickD2008 (Aug 4, 2009)

people seemed to love the Nub Maduro! as do I smoking it


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I like how most cigars smell. But I love Don Pepin line.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

La Gloria Cubana is my pick...love the smell.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Bucanero Red - LOL... :lie: J/K

I don't care for Macanudo's but the scent of a Macanudo is awesome, I don't know why, but there is an aroma in that second hand smoke that just does it for me...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It would be the one I'm smoking at the time it's lit. I love the smell of any cigar esp. when I am out in public and smell one in the air. I'm like a hunting dog in that respect and as soon as I see the person smoking it I always go up to them and give them a thumbs up and tell them how great is smells. They always appreciate it because you know there were probably a half dozen people earlier who were holding their noses or making sarcastic comments about it.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Yellowfever said:


> My favorite cigar smell are those that someone else is smoking.


I was going to say the same thing. When I am smoking with others I always enjoy the aroma of the cigars around me

I think Casa Torano had a good smell, btw.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

PAM 64 Maduro, and Ashton VSG smell great to me too. Recently smoked a Coronado by La Flor that was good on the nose. My wife hates cigars, but actually commented a few weeks ago that my Padilla 1948 smelled different (meaning good); like herbal tea.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Sigarz said:


> Yes but of the flavored cigars that one is least offensive. its not like its a pineapple or grape cigar uke:


that is the only flavoured cigar I have tried so far I liked, though there might be others, I am not sure

are there actually pineapple or grape cigars? I guess there probably are, I tried the Acid Kuba Kuba and that was way too sweet, i think because of the paper,


----------



## Mr.Black (Sep 3, 2009)

Friends have said that Arturo Fuente and Rocky Patel Sun Grown smell really good. A fairly cheap cigar with a pleasant aroma is Isla del Sol by Drew Estate. Also, I'm curious if anyone here doesn't like the smell of Oliva O. I had it one time and all my friends with me didn't like it all. One of them complained it smelled like burning hair.


----------

